# Aurora Electric Lap Counters



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Looking for info about Aurora lap counters. I picked these up close to 30 years ago, not sure about them. They differ from the No. 1465 counters that Aurora produced. These have open unfinished backs. Also the front knobs are longer. Production front knobs were short & stubby w/ ridges. 
Any help appreciated.

Thanks,








;


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

What kind of info are you looking for? Wiring diagram? One thing that is usually missing are the lane markers. They are small squares of colored plastic with a hole in the center. They fit on the small nub on the front. I have a few and were not real reliable. Probably because they are worn out inside. They do add a certain kool factor to tracks.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a poor, but still readable, copy of the wiring diagram:










Marty


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Marty, but I have a copy of wiring diagram. The wiring is easy, from the 3 rear terminal screws there are 4 wires. Two of different colors would go to positive for each lane. The remaining 2 wires are the same color and
would be the common wires per lane. I am curious as to why these are 
different from the counters that Aurora produced. 
Although difficult to see in pic, the front 4 knobs are 1/2 in. long & smooth. The #1465 unit knobs are less than 1/4 in. long w/ridges, have finished backs, & terminal strip for wires.


----------

